# Couple Segmented Pens Made Tonight!



## RickLong (Jun 29, 2013)

Had some fun Segmenting small ballpoints this evening. Which is your favorite segmented pen?


----------



## Argo13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Like them all but my favorite is the ebony and red heart.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 29, 2013)

you didnt list in the poll my fav..The red and black 4th one over


----------



## Argo13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Obviously to early for me. Lol. Great work.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 29, 2013)

They are all great.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Rick

I find myself wanting to comment on your pens because you are doing segmenting work. I have checked the links you provided for the sales of your pens. You do some fine work. Wish you luck with your sales. But if you do not mind I would like to make a couple points on your segmenting.  This is an observation on my part and a little tidbit that gets my attention when I see segmenting like this. Probably many people do not see it as an issue but in my eye it always sticks out. Symatry. 

 The thing is when doing a blank that is checkerboard like that try to center the tube in the blank where the segments are more even on top and bottom unless you are going for a continuous look as with a cap flowing into the body of the pen. It always looks like a mistake to me. Also when doing checkerboard, the spacing on the different rows, to me looks better when there is order and not random unless you are going for that look. It looks odd when half the pen is symetrical and the other half is random. 

I just find that symatry draws the eye to the segmented aspects of the pen better and it looks like it flows. Also to me it shows that a bit more effort was put into the pen to achieve this.

I know this may be nit picking and I was going to send you a PM instead of placing my comment here but I second guessed myself in hopes that maybe my observations could be of value to others. Don't get me wrong your work is fine and it looks like your finishes are good as well. I have mentioned this before I do not comment on many people's pens because I just do not like to put "Looks good" in a post. I have a thing for segmenting so I am always looking for segmented pens. Hope you take this in the context it was meant to be. Take care.


----------



## RickLong (Jun 29, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Hello Rick
> 
> I find myself wanting to comment on your pens because you are doing segmenting work. I have checked the links you provided for the sales of your pens. You do some fine work. Wish you luck with your sales. But if you do not mind I would like to make a couple points on your segmenting.  This is an observation on my part and a little tidbit that gets my attention when I see segmenting like this. Probably many people do not see it as an issue but in my eye it always sticks out. Symatry.
> 
> ...




I appreciate your comments and I agree with you. The only way to improve is to get candid comments.... 

Rick


----------



## RickLong (Jun 29, 2013)

Argo13 said:


> Like them all but my favorite is the ebony and red heart.



I noticed this after I submitted the poll. I was unable to add that pen in... It was 5AM this morning when I did the post so I was a tad sleepy.. .lol

Rick


----------



## MikeL (Jun 29, 2013)

#4 from the left looks the best to me because of color combination but all look good.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice work Rick. Please post these in the no comments thread and help me keep a running tab on the beautiful segmented pens that come through these forums.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 29, 2013)

Symmetry


----------

